# Air brush, what kind??



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'd like to start painting my own spinner blades with something other than a can of spray paint and some masking tape. I've been looking at air brushes and was wondering what kind should I get and should I buy the compressor or go with the cans of compressed air? Thanks for any input


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

The Air-Pro PS900 works very well and is easy to use and not very expensive.
http://www.buyairbrushes.com/store.php/categories/airbrushes

You should use a compressor. Any compressor will work, such as a garage type for filling tires, or larger one for spraying paints, powering nail guns, or driving air tools. As long as you can dial the pressure down to 20-25 psi it will work.
Or you could buy the compressor made for airbrushes.

Good luck - just don't paint them like that ugly dipsy!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

triton175 said:


> just don't paint them like that ugly dipsy!


only 2 people in the world could paint a dipsy that pretty and Michael Angelo is no longer with us

thanks for the link.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Tom, PM Tony and ask him what type of brush he has, he makes some real perty blades.


----------

